# Mail : où se trouve la base de données ?



## olivier42k (24 Juin 2013)

Salut à toutes et tous,

Qui peut me dire où sont stockés les mails de l'appli Mail. Je dois recréer une nouvelle session et je souhaiterais pouvoir les récupérer.

Merci d'avance.

*Olivier*
=======================================
Equipement :
1 iMac 27" mi-2011 Mountain Lion
1 MacBook Pro mi-2010 Lion
1 MacBook Pro mi-2009 Mountain Lion
1 Airport Extreme 5ème génération
2 Airport Express 1ère génération
2 iPod Classic 160GB
1 iPod Shuffle 2ème génération
1 iPhone 4S 16Go
1 iPhone 5 16go
1 Apple TV 3ème génération


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2013)

hello

toncompte>bibliothèque>mail

accessible via le finder > menu "aller" avec "alt" appuyé"


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie internet, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## ThibaudC (25 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

La méthode d'Arlequin, qui est très juste, n'est applicable uniquement si tu as configuré ton compte mail en POP ou si tu archives des mails sur ton ordinateur.

Si c'est un compte en IMAP, tout est sur le serveur, et lorsque tu recréeras ton compte sur la nouvelle session, tout se resynchronisera...

À suivre !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2013)

ThibaudC a dit:


> Si c'est un compte en IMAP, tout est sur le serveur, et lorsque tu recréeras ton compte sur la nouvelle session, tout se resynchronisera...
> 
> À suivre !


en imap c'est AUSSI dans  les fichiers Mail 
et oui , c'est comme ca que Mail "voit" les messages imap et les preserve temporairement entre 2 synchros
Mais à la difference du pop ce ne sont pas des fichiers messages comme les autres

et tout ca est sauvegardé dans TM  ( imap compris)


----------



## olivier42k (25 Juin 2013)

ok, merci Arlequin, je vais enfin pouvoir récupérer mes mails et les basculer sous ma nouvelle session sans rien perdre.

*Olivier
*=======================================
Equipement :
1 iMac 27" mi-2011 Mountain Lion
1 MacBook Pro mi-2010 Lion
1 MacBook Pro mi-2009 Mountain Lion
1 Airport Extreme 5ème génération
2 Airport Express 1ère génération
2 iPod Classic 160GB
1 iPod Shuffle 2ème génération
1 iPhone 4S 16Go
1 iPhone 5 16go
1 Apple TV 3ème génération


----------

